# Should an Australian be concered posting his grow?



## sir-smoke-alot (Jun 27, 2014)

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 27, 2014)

I wish I knew mate . I takea few precautions like taking sim out of phone to take pics ( smart phones attach location info to pics) and use someone elses internet , maybe an internet cafe, 

Just my opinion , doesnt mean your 100% safe


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jun 27, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> I wish I knew mate . I takea few precautions like taking sim out of phone to take pics ( smart phones attach location info to pics) and use someone elses internet , maybe an internet cafe,
> 
> Just my opinion , doesnt mean your 100% safe


Shit... haha that's a worry I have never even considered that my phones photos were at risk ;/ gonna have to sort that out asap, Thanks for the tip much appreciated.


----------



## panhead (Jun 27, 2014)

Dont aussies get 24 hour notice before the police can enter & search your house ? We used to have a moderator here that told me thats how it is where he's at & i thought it was Australia.

If thats the case you got time to spare if your worried about getting busted , however take the members advice about sim cards & do all you can to conceal your identy .


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 27, 2014)

panhead said:


> Dont aussies get 24 hour notice before the police can enter & search your house ? We used to have a moderator here that told me thats how it is where he's at & i thought it was Australia.
> 
> If thats the case you got time to spare if your worried about getting busted , however take the members advice about sim cards & do all you can to conceal your identy .


Haha if that were the case I dont think anyone would get busted for growing , na once they get a search warrant they just roll in , and break the door if you dont open it for them


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jun 27, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> Haha if that were the case I dont think anyone would get busted for growing , na once they get a search warrant they just roll in , and break the door if you dont open it for them


Haha would more could you ask for aye! 24 hours to get rid of your goods before they come. 
What do they think youll be doing in that time hmm?? maybe baking them a cake or getting tea ready haha I wish man


----------



## spazatak (Jun 27, 2014)

get rid of the exif data from your photos too.... so Ive heard... Ive never posted photos here but just google about wiping it...


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2014)

Australia is going thru some serious power changes recently, with one politician fucking another over for the job, is a run on insecure ego's, is like USA was b4 the legalization of cannabis for medicine years ago, trying hard to claim cannabis is a fuck up drug, of serious concern is the order(was top secret) of several billion dollars worth of UAV's in with the uav makers, with the intention of locating those illegal immigrants, and 'drug' crops all over the outback ...alleged!

Just be careful ordering seeds ..


----------



## miccyj (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not to concerned, but I scrub all exif data from images before uploading and I don't give any info about location. If you take reasonable precautions it minimises the risk, it's not to bad. 

Most of the drug squads in the country are busy fighting the meth epidemic that's getting really bad at the moment, so just keep your head down. 

I hope that one day our politicians wake up to themselves and move into the 21st century, if that ever happens, I swear I'm converting my whole 5,000 sqm warehouse, hahaha


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jun 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> Australia is going thru some serious power changes recently, with one politician fucking another over for the job, is a run on insecure ego's, is like USA was b4 the legalization of cannabis for medicine years ago, trying hard to claim cannabis is a fuck up drug, of serious concern is the order(was top secret) of several billion dollars worth of UAV's in with the uav makers, with the intention of locating those illegal immigrants, and 'drug' crops all over the outback ...alleged!
> 
> Just be careful ordering seeds ..


Fair point... do you recon these power changes will have an impact of medicinal and/ or recreational cannabis in Aus in terms of the law?


----------



## miccyj (Jun 27, 2014)

sir-smoke-alot said:


> Fair point... do you recon these power changes will have an impact of medicinal and/ or recreational cannabis in Aus in terms of the law?


I'd say we were still a few years away away from medicinal legalisation and I doubt that it will ever be legal for recreational use, Australia is still to conservative for it, they were doing a trial of medicinal use in Vic, but even with the positive results, they said they weren't going to go any further with the studies.


----------



## miccyj (Jun 27, 2014)

But we are making progress http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-27/new-push-for-legalising-cannabis-for-medicinal-use/5555456


----------



## spazatak (Jun 27, 2014)

miccyj said:


> I'd say we were still a few years away away from medicinal legalisation and I doubt that it will ever be legal for recreational use, Australia is still to conservative for it, they were doing a trial of medicinal use in Vic, but even with the positive results, they said they weren't going to go any further with the studies.


yep... no matter how many cancer patients and epilepsy sufferers are affected our baby boomer poplation and conservative alignment will fuck us over in the end...

although any legalisation for even cancer only is a step in the right direction... we as always like with gay marriage.. a treaty with native and a whole bunch of other issue will be left behind due to conservatism and "young" fogey's.. they are like old fogey's but worse as they live longer...


governments here are too stupid to realise that prohibition aids organised crime...if you leaglised and taxed it at a reasonable rate then organised crime wouldnt see it as viable...

again... naive dicks in power controlling what is right and wrong...

on Sunday night 96% vote4d in favour of medical marijuana.... and you get dumshits like Jillian Skinner talking about its hazardous to smoke..... the stupid bitch has never heard of edibles and vaporisers...


----------



## miccyj (Jun 27, 2014)

spazatak said:


> yep... no matter how many cancer patients and epilepsy sufferers are affected our baby boomer poplation and conservative alignment will fuck us over in the end...
> 
> although any legalisation for even cancer only is a step in the right direction... we as always like with gay marriage.. a treaty with native and a whole bunch of other issue will be left behind due to conservatism and "young" fogey's.. they are like old fogey's but worse as they live longer...
> 
> ...


haha, Skinner cracks me up, she tells terminal cancer patients that they cant have medicinal cannabis because it causes cancer, stupid bitch, haha


----------



## spazatak (Jun 27, 2014)

miccyj said:


> haha, Skinner cracks me up, she tells terminal cancer patients that they cant have medicinal cannabis because it causes cancer, stupid bitch, haha



I know... I read that quote online..... this poor bastard is dying with terminal cancer and smoking weed allows him to eat and function normally and she tells him it will give him cancer...

it is the monty python of Govts...if it wasn't so sad it would be amusing....


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2014)

sir-smoke-alot said:


> Fair point... do you recon these power changes will have an impact of medicinal and/ or recreational cannabis in Aus in terms of the law?


Not only in Cannabis but in anything about aussie lifestyle for quiet some time, I think someones woken up to the fact that theirs not much money in the till, or some such, again the aussie people have grow sick of fighting wars with the yanks, and just a growing feeling of disquiet 

eventually the govt will allow cannabis, but only after 2-9 years after Canada, but already the tax take these last few month in Colorado has woken many up


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

if you are in australia your governemnt won't be spying on you as heavily as people in the u.k or u.s.

i wouldn't be worried about getting caught because of posting info to this site.


be careful but don't get paranoid now


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 28, 2014)

sir-smoke-alot said:


> Good to hear but what makes you think this? I don't mean to call you wrong- just trying to learn why.
> 
> SWIM has 2 cautions from the cops and has been caught with bongs, weed and have a few hints they were onto SWIM selling moonshine.
> 
> ...


yeah id love to know what the members of this forum know about this sort of thing , theres very litle info out there , i only "know" what iv heard from friends and growers . Im pretty catious and use my common sense , (which doesnt seem so common with some people) but I know sweetf#@$ all about how the blue dudes opperate or how much they know about me or the oeople they incestigate , anyone willing to enlighten me please dont hold back


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jun 28, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> yeah id love to know what the members of this forum know about this sort of thing , theres very litle info out there , i only "know" what iv heard from friends and growers . Im pretty catious and use my common sense , (which doesnt seem so common with some people) but I know sweetf#@$ all about how the blue dudes opperate or how much they know about me or the oeople they incestigate , anyone willing to enlighten me please dont hold back


This should clear it up (link bellow) glad of found this link on the back for a postcard I bought in Nimbin's "Hemp Embassy" HEMP standing for help end marijuana prohibition. Along with some other goodies... A little bit of topic but if you smoke/ support or just love the ganja then Nimbin is definitely worth the trip, I like to call it the Amsterdam of Australia and am privileged to live in the beautiful state.

http://www.nimbinmardigrass.com/legal.html


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2014)

Those tax revenues coming from here in Colorado should wake a lot of people up. Especially when they see them getting stolen.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's what I'm wondering?....
How do you all, get all the Kangaroos to cross at the Kangaroo signs over there mate?


----------



## miccyj (Jul 4, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> Here's what I'm wondering?....
> How do you all, get all the Kangaroos to cross at the Kangaroo signs over there mate?


With kangaroo treats.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 4, 2014)

miccyj said:


> With kangaroo treats.


BRILLIANT!!!!! lol


----------



## auswolf (Jul 4, 2014)

miccyj said:


> haha, Skinner cracks me up, she tells terminal cancer patients that they cant have medicinal cannabis because it causes cancer, stupid bitch, haha


Lol better stop giving chemo and radiotherapy to cancer patients, because they cause cancer aswell.


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 4, 2014)

sir-smoke-alot said:


> Thoughts anyone??


For personal use I would think not but if you're a commercial guy it might not be such a good idea. I find it highly unlikely the government will employ drones to find outback grows although i am concerned about abbott and his "creeping right" agenda.
My brother in law has just been diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease) so i will be steeping up my efforts to ensure his last couple of years are as comfortable as possible.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, here's the way I look at it, they can't put us all in prison, but, they will try to put as many of us in there as possible. 

It's time we start killing the international prison industry.


----------



## spazatak (Jul 5, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> For personal use I would think not but if you're a commercial guy it might not be such a good idea. I find it highly unlikely the government will employ drones to find outback grows although i am concerned about abbott and his "creeping right" agenda.
> My brother in law has just been diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease) so i will be steeping up my efforts to ensure his last couple of years are as comfortable as possible.


look at the censorship that FOX and the big movie industry is trying to put on the internet as far as downloading... Who owns FOXTEL... Rupert... better put a ban on illegally downloading something when we have to pay 5 times the price and wait months for it VIA foxtel...


its the born to rule mentality that they will tell us whats good for us....

its a dark peroid for sure and all the JULIAR propaganda that many bought is biting them in the arse... the guy is a bigger liar than JULIAR...

how people thought a tax on super profits was a bad thing Ill never know... I guess billionaires should be encouraged to pay less as long as pensioners pay for the doctor...


----------



## Deusracing (Jul 5, 2014)

so you guys get it.. 1% that runs this country own all most the politicians no matter the continent you think wrothschilds care what continent or planet their on .... just grow be safe don't leave anything with your address or can say whereabouts you live like me saying i live in kankakee illinois... i seen a guy on here with his canine college business card on his fridge lol..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2014)

Really depends on how big your grow is that you post. If you're only growing small amounts, it isnt worth their time and money to come knocking on your door, you can argue personal use if it goes to court. If your 're putting up pics of grows that are pulling pounds and pounds, then they take it more seriously. The laws are fucked, but there is ways around them


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 6, 2014)

I always thought....why would I want to be a legal grower?.....They(the man) has your name and address so they know where you have a number of plants, you have to include the State, Province, whatever it may be?...and the health care industry....so Dr's, etc.......
Then...when they decide to go backwards and outlaw it again, when some kid gets high and jumps off a bridge listening to Judas Priest.....then when they "take away" the legal program.....they know exactly who's houses to start looking for the "Illegal" weed......What the first and golden rule of growing......"Do not tell anyone"....but we are so eager to tell everyone!  In my opinion.....keep your head down...grow the meds you need illegally and tell no one! Ever! and don't let $$$$$$$ ever get involved in your decision making!  I always think of myself as a "Free Man".....Just my 2cents!


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 6, 2014)

Well Said Warriorbuds!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 14, 2014)

I went in on my Iphone4s and shut off the gps tag on my photos.. I D/L some free program that is suppose to show you where the photo was taken and the data was not attached to the photo so I presume it worked, plus my plants are still here .... LOL


----------



## vostok (Jul 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> if you are in australia your governemnt won't be spying on you as heavily as people in the u.k or u.s.
> i wouldn't be worried about getting caught because of posting info to this site.
> be careful but don't get paranoid now


*Total Bullshit ..!!!!* *Australia belongs to the 5 eyes club set up after WW2 to spy on us soviets .. a very weak idea that is used now to spy on the very people that the 5 eyes are set up to protect, *Canada,UK, USA, Australia, and Eireland*?* those with the smaller populations and greater land mass are the greater targets, as they can't hide in populace locals* and the football world cup is the ideal proof of that, using the cup as an experiment of mass social communication, and individual montiering *


----------



## miccyj (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## vostok (Jul 14, 2014)

miccyj said:


> View attachment 3203578


*you lern 2spkinglsh then u can make us all larf tooo yo!!!*


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

Everyone everywhere should be concerned about anything they put on or through any part of the internet, and any part of the infrastructure, and any part of the global surveillance network. 

Security by obscurity is well known to be a flawed approach. 

Security by design, from the very onset, is the best and arguably only "secure" way to do anything at all. 

Unfortunately, by design, the established systems in place virtually and practically prevent that approach for all but the most skilled and paranoid of hackers.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Those tax revenues coming from here in Colorado should wake a lot of people up. Especially when they see them getting stolen.


2 problems: 

1) most people will just pass it off as "typical gov't incompetence" 
2) what are you going to do about it? (the royal "you," not you personally)


----------



## vostok (Jul 14, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Everyone everywhere should be concerned about anything they put on or through any part of the internet, and any part of the infrastructure, and any part of the global surveillance network.
> 
> Security by obscurity is well known to be a flawed approach.
> 
> ...



*I do like this comment, but can't help but think microsoft windows(any version) has back doors as per *"Security by design, from the very onset, is the best and arguably only "secure" way to do anything at all" ....?


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I do like this comment, but can't help but think microsoft windows(any version) has back doors as per *"Security by design, from the very onset, is the best and arguably only "secure" way to do anything at all" ....?


That's kinda part of my point. ^^ 

How many regular people can function sufficiently without a microsoft or apple product in their lives? I'd bet "not the majority." 

Most of us have been living and behaving within a false sense of security for so long already, it's pretty much too late to be truly secure, until you can completely erase your trails, change your identity and never use things like Windows or iPhones or Google (including anything android) ever again. It's just not feasible for most people. I'm in that precarious position where i know enough to realize the insecurity, but not enough to do enough about it. 


I was ruminating on "anonymity" the other day... and i realized that all this "internet anonymity" really only works to keep us hidden from each other. The gov't agencies can easily figure out who 99% of us are, regardless of any "fake accounts" or pseudonyms or false images we may create. All of those things are "security by obscurity." It merely delays them slightly, if that. And it's not just the gov't agencies who may have wicked intentions for people's personal info. 

But the alternative thought is just too frightening for most people: coming out of the cannabis closet and openly being who you really are, carries the risk of being selected to be made an example of, which can have immeasurable extended impacts on anyone's loved ones, families and/or friends... or even just other people who share the same illegitimately criminalized opinions. 

If i were able to completely shield all of my relevant personal information from everyone i did not want to be able to access it, i would have no problem with everyone else knowing exactly who i am. But it's not regular people i'm worried about; it's the people who claim illegitimate authority, backed by weapons and organized imposition of force, who have most people convinced they have the right to commit violence in the name of "the law," and that "the law" is always the pinnacle of authority, even when it is obviously wrong.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

Also! Back on Topic: 

From my perspective and frame of reference, as a native U.S. citizen: Australia and NZ seem "quite harsh" in their approach to cannabis and other drugs... so: yes, i would be "concerned" if i were there. 

Then again, i'd be concerned just about anywhere, because most of the planet is ruled by various governments who maintain the position that any involvement with cannabis is sufficient justification for the use of deadly force and/or extreme prison sentences. There are very few places where this is not the case.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Also! Back on Topic:
> 
> From my perspective and frame of reference, as a native U.S. citizen: Australia and NZ seem "quite harsh" in their approach to cannabis and other drugs... so: yes, i would be "concerned" if i were there.
> 
> Then again, i'd be concerned just about anywhere, because most of the planet is ruled by various governments who maintain the position that any involvement with cannabis is sufficient justification for the use of deadly force and/or extreme prison sentences. There are very few places where this is not the case.


There are Coloradans who are doing Federal time for marijuana related 'offenses', 'committed' after Colorado's medical marijuana laws and even recreational laws went into effect.

Thus so far as I am aware, there is no place on earth which can claim to be totally, completely marijuana legal. Not even here.

So we know it's wrong, soooo what do we do about it?


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> There are Coloradans who are doing Federal time for marijuana related 'offenses', 'committed' after Colorado's medical marijuana laws and even recreational laws went into effect.
> 
> Thus so far as I am aware, there is no place on earth which can claim to be totally, completely marijuana legal. Not even here.
> 
> So we know it's wrong, soooo what do we do about it?


Yeah i wasn't even including any part of the U.S. in those few scarce places... the CO/WA laws leave me with mixed feelings. I'm glad "something" is happening, but... i feel like they're doin' it wrong. Surprise surprise, right? 

"What do we do about it?" is indeed the most important question, and where the biggest obstacle is found. 

I think the only way we can really even "do" anything about it, is to establish the need for some kind of... systems integrity committee, or something, populated only by people qualified to understand right and wrong, and who are given the authority to Abolish laws, but not to create them. All branches of gov't would have to submit to investigations and analysis, even the SCOTUS. We need a recognized and "WTP" authorized entity that can overrule both the POTUS and the SCOTUS, if/when necessary, including all "alphabet groups" like the FDA, DEA, and IRS. 

But i'm sure that will go over wonderfully... lol. 

An alternative to that notion, would be to make a huge public gathering and demand a change, and stay there until it happens. Seems unfeasible. 

Another... would be to "force" a debate with the SCOTUS, and show them they are legitimately wrong to allow any agency or group authorized use of force in anything regarding cannabis, and that all cannabis-related penalties (minus "adulterated" or "tainted" goods) are unconstitutional, illegal, inhumane and unacceptable. That will be incredibly difficult, because there is no currently existing method of overruling them or ousting them when they are revealed to be either malicious or incompetent, unless it's some kind of blatantly destructive behavior. 

We have to get them to agree to a rational debate which focuses on the crux of the issue: it is not inherently dangerous to do anything with cannabis. Therefore, any penalty imposed through force, is illegal _already_. But it will be difficult to get them to separate the implications of truth-blowback and potential resulting infrastructural instabilities (due to everyone realizing the "authorities" have actually been committing crimes against humanity, against their own citizens, for multiple decades), from the heart of the issue. We can easily prove they are unable to remain intellectually honest and unbiased. We cannot easily get them to admit it. They are more afraid of admitting there ever was a problem, than they are of correcting the mistake. They still carry this air of "oh, well, the precedent says such and such, and it couldn't _possibly_ have been illegitimately established..." and so they just disregard that part of reality, and "make a ruling" not in accordance with the actual facts... which is exactly what the SCOTUS is supposed to be at the highest court for NOT doing. 

This is a pattern everywhere. It's all backwards, all Orwellian doublespeak, plausible deniability, parallel construction, blah blah blah. 

If we can get them to BE REASONABLE, we can win. In many ways, we've already constructed an indisputable position. It's just a matter of getting them to acknowledge it, and for them to accept that doing the right thing means accepting the consequences for all the years they maintained illegitimate authorization to do the wrong things, and the fact that millions of people's lives have been ruined. 

But you know, we can sentence them later. We just need to get them to be reasonable first, and let the justice system function the way it was intended. But there's big money and power in obstructing and manipulating that function to their own advantage, which is why things are as they are.


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 15, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Total Bullshit ..!!!!* *Australia belongs to the 5 eyes club set up after WW2 to spy on us soviets .. a very weak idea that is used now to spy on the very people that the 5 eyes are set up to protect, *Canada,UK, USA, Australia, and Eireland*?* those with the smaller populations and greater land mass are the greater targets, as they can't hide in populace locals* and the football world cup is the ideal proof of that, using the cup as an experiment of mass social communication, and individual montiering *


While there is certainly a need to protect your privacy, intelligence agencies - IN SOME CASES, have a legitimate need to target and monitor certain individuals & groups, the *very concerning* part is that law enforcement agencies now want access to the metadata which could be used in criminal prosecutions of Australians based on intercepted communications, previously that has only happened in terrorism related cases, i've never heard of these measures being used on people growing weed here in Australia.

http://www.dpmc.gov.au/publications/intelligence_inquiry/chapter7/7_cross_community.htm


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 15, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I do like this comment, but can't help but think microsoft windows(any version) has back doors as per *"Security by design, from the very onset, is the best and arguably only "secure" way to do anything at all" ....?


http://www.wired.com/2013/09/nsa-backdoor/
_
In August 2007, a young programmer in Microsoft’s Windows security group stood up to give a five-minute turbo talk at the annual Crypto conference in Santa Barbara.

The talk was only nine slides long (.pdf). But those nine slides were potentially dynamite. They laid out a case showing that a new encryption standard, given a stamp of approval by the U.S. government, possessed a glaring weakness that made an algorithm in it susceptible to cracking. But the weakness they described wasn’t just an average vulnerability, it had the kind of properties one would want if one were intentionally inserting a backdoor to make the algorithm susceptible to cracking by design._


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeh if u run windows just right click on the jpegs, properties, remove all metadata from seletected items, ok.

Just don't use this site with bloody gmail and put your full name or something as your username lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

@reasonevangelist ;

I disagree with your suggestion that we merely ask our Federal Government to 'be reasonable.' They aren't interested in reasonable, only power- so show them some! Begin the process of organizing a Constitutional Convention, on the ground that the current government is no longer responsive to the people and has become hopelessly corrupt.

Any attempt to block or interfere with such a gathering on the part of the Federal Gov't would instantly backfire into full scale revolt against the Feds- and a Conditional overthrow. And, they know it; go read up on the Equal Rights Amendment, and see how the Feds responded. Spoiler alert; 'kid gloves'...


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

panhead said:


> however take the members advice about sim cards & do all you can to conceal your identy .


This will do nothing. Location data comes from the GPS unit not the sim card.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> @reasonevangelist ;
> 
> I disagree with your suggestion that we merely ask our Federal Government to 'be reasonable.' They aren't interested in reasonable, only power- so show them some! Begin the process of organizing a Constitutional Convention, on the ground that the current government is no longer responsive to the people and has become hopelessly corrupt.


I decided to move out of this country next year when I heard about the no dole till 30 policy and the Medicare co-payment. I could barely afford antibiotics if I get sick ffs. All for a 'medical research fund', 100% of which will go to big pharma to make more useless drugs and line their pockets.. 0% of this money will go towards cannabis research.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> @reasonevangelist ;
> 
> I disagree with your suggestion that we merely ask our Federal Government to 'be reasonable.' They aren't interested in reasonable, only power- so show them some! Begin the process of organizing a Constitutional Convention, on the ground that the current government is no longer responsive to the people and has become hopelessly corrupt.
> 
> Any attempt to block or interfere with such a gathering on the part of the Federal Gov't would instantly backfire into full scale revolt against the Feds- and a Conditional overthrow. And, they know it; go read up on the Equal Rights Amendment, and see how the Feds responded. Spoiler alert; 'kid gloves'...


I got a little giddy when i read that. I wasn't really talking about "asking" them... lol, i'm talking about putting them on the spot and giving them a choice: be reasonable, or we start invoking our conditional constitutional protections (aka "TSHTF")

IMO, the argument has already been won. I and many others have already "adjusted our scope of legitimate authority." Many of us already see the line, and that it has not only long since been crossed, but that they have attempted to illegitimately manipulate it, beyond what authority they are allowed to have. 

I was just saying... i think the "best" way of going about it, would be to "beat them at their own game," by way of "forcing" them to make an untenable argument, and reveal their own malice and/or incompetence, while trying to wriggle their way out of the jam they've knowingly created for themselves. But we all know, the best way isn't always available. 

I was just discussing some of the relevant points at the heart of this issue, with someone else, right before i came back to read that reply... such as personal sovereignty, and the constitutionally protected inalienable right to self-ownership and self-governance. No man anywhere in this world has the right to dictate what i may do with either my own body, or my personal property, UNLESS i have chosen to do something that impinges the rights or liberties or properties of another. _Therefore_, it is, technically illegal for cannabis to have ever been made illegal in the first place. Now, i do realize, they have done all sorts of litigious and linguistic acrobatics in attempt to falsely justify their abuses of power... but unjustifiable is unjustifiable, their grounds are simply invalid, and that is that. All actions committed based on those invalid and untenable grounds, should rightly be considered crimes against humanity, not to mention treason. But that's a WHOLE LOT of people to charge with treason and conspiracy all at once, and they do happen to have the military advantage in this situation, so i'm not quite sure how we can get around that without immense bloodshed, but i would obviously prefer for us to avoid a "civil war," if at all possible. And i suppose it would be "best," if we could allow them that Choice: be reasonable, or be held responsible for not only the crimes of the past, but every casualty that may yet result from their refusal to cooperate with the conditions of their own authority. If a civil war happens, any and all blood will be on Their hands, not WTP, especially if they do end up refusing that given chance to be reasonable. They made it this way, not us: they are responsible and accountable for whatever results. 

Anyway, i spend a lot of brain cycles on this stuff, if it wasn't already obvious. Surely there are people more qualified and capable than myself, and in better positions to actually do something about it. I'd like to find them and mind meld with them, and hopefully find a way to usefully contribute. 


Also: i tried googling "equal rights amendment" and "constitutional convention," and i'm not sure whether i've found any results relevant to what we're actually discussing here... seems to be mostly women's rights results (not that those are any less important, just not what i thought i was looking for...). Got any good links?


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> But that's a WHOLE LOT of people to charge with treason and conspiracy all at once, and they do happen to have the military advantage in this situation, so i'm not quite sure how we can get around that without immense bloodshed, but i would obviously prefer for us to avoid a "civil war," if at all possible. And i suppose it would be "best," if we could allow them that Choice: be reasonable, or be held responsible for not only the crimes of the past, but every casualty that may yet result from their refusal to cooperate with the conditions of their own authority. If a civil war happens, any and all blood will be on Their hands, not WTP, especially if they do end up refusing that given chance to be reasonable. They made it this way, not us: they are responsible and accountable for whatever results.


Erm.. a civil war here would end up like Tienanmen square, thanks to John Howard after certain events in Port Arthur. The police know where every registered gun is. Only the rich and tech savvy than can afford to order a gun off the deep web or 3D print a liberator would stand a chance of survival.

And the general public are WAY too brainwashed for it to come to that anyway. Walk around a typical public place in this country, good luck finding someone with a triple digit IQ. How the do you think tony abbott got elected?


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 15, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> Erm.. a civil war here would end up like Tienanmen square, thanks to John Howard after certain events in Port Arthur. The police know where every registered gun is. Only the rich and tech savvy than can afford to order a gun off the deep web or 3D print a liberator would stand a chance of survival.
> 
> And the general public are WAY too brainwashed for it to come to that anyway. Walk around a typical public place in this country, good luck finding someone with a triple digit IQ. How the do you think tony abbott got elected?


If they massacre the proletariat, who will run the infrastructure? Who will pay the taxes? 

They Need Us. That's why they're not just massacring us already. If they didn't need us, they'd already be pulling Nazi style mass exterminations. "Slow Kill" is because they need us to live for long enough to harvest our labor and resources. We are the microbes feeding their plants. 

Plus, you know, we're all gonna die someday anyway, and people are tired of being jerked around and violated. 

Also, the point about people being too dumb and brainwashed... i have some ideas about how to approach developing effective solutions for that. Think: "universal personal property rights (including the person as his/her own property), basic fundamental logic, and/or emotional wording, 100th Monkey, and viral marketing." 

We can't just march up to Capitol Hill and demand justice. We have to "build and cook the soil" first. Plant the seeds, water and illuminate, and let them pollinate unrestricted. 

Which reminds me: cannabis breeders are in a perfect position to see the parallels between breeding plants and human eugenics. This is one of the most important reasons TPTB doesn't want us doing it. Or, maybe they never even considered this, and by so desperately prohibiting it, they have drawn focus to the very same knowledge they tried to keep hidden?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

The Feds are anything but a monolithic THEY. First, 'They' consist of a vast array of different and distinct departments, very few of whom know what the others are doing. This allows for more control from the top, which is where part of the problem lies.

Second, the Federal Government is made up of a highly professional, dedicated and hard working group of individual American citizens, who feel as passionately about our country as you and I do. They feel some esprit de corps in last because they feel that are indeed serving the country.

Don't forget that and don't make the mistake of assuming the man in the office or in uniform is the enemy.

How do I know? I have multiple family members who have in the past or currently serve in highly responsible positions with various branches of our Federal Government.

Don't forget to speak to them, because successfully making the case that they've been duped by their superiors will short circuit your feared carnage.

It won't be difficult to figure out who the enemy is. They hold too much stolen wealth to hide.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

How much stolen wealth is too much? How does 40% of the entire nations wealth as a whole, held by just one man in TEN THOUSAND? I don't care what their last names are, it's unacceptable! We're replacing the democracy we replaced monarchy with now they want to give us plutocratic royalism!

I DEMAND MY RIGHTS AS A UNITED STATES CITIZEN.

ALL OF THEM. NO EXCEPTIONS.

A DOLLAR IS NOT A VOTE, AND THEREFORE MONEY MAY NOT INFLUENCE POLITICS. ALL ELSE IS CORRUPTION; 'DEMOCRACY' FOR SALE.

EXTREME WEALTH IS A SIGN OF FAILURE TO REPAY YOUR COUNTRY AND YOUR FELLOW CITIZENS FOR YOUR GOOD FORTUNE IN THE SECURE ENVIRONMENT WE ASK WORKED TOGETHER TO BUILD. TO THE ONE IN TEN THOUSAND; PAY IT BACK. NOW!

Anyone else want to start posting some 'revolutionary slogans', be my guest!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> The Feds are anything but a monolithic THEY. First, 'They' consist of a vast array of different and distinct departments, very few of whom know what the others are doing. This allows for more control from the top, which is where part of the problem lies.
> 
> Second, the Federal Government is made up of a highly professional, dedicated and hard working group of individual American citizens, who feel as passionately about our country as you and I do. They feel some esprit de corps in last because they feel that are indeed serving the country.
> 
> ...


I never manage to include all the points i wish to include... there are just so many.

I agree with everything you just said. In fact, THIS is part of the reason i have any hope at all. It's just prohibitively complex, and requires so much articulation that "they" is used for getting the point across. I definitely don't think ALL of the people in ALL areas of gov't are "the enemy." I realize some of them have the best of intentions, and would vastly prefer Actual Justice to be the result, and to avoid unnecessary harm to anyone. Breaking through the cognitive barriers and knocking down false constructs, will require an Invitation. You can't just go barging into people's minds throwing your weight around, they will immediately raise their defenses and resist, and you won't even get a chance to be seen as correct, even if you are.

We have to "overgrow" the minds of our fellow citizens, including those with good intentions in positions of power and influence.

It's not just about the individual fighting for himself... it's about whether we're all willing to fight for each other, and whether we care enough about the outcome to focus all available energy into the correct pressure points. Which is why it needs refining. It's not quite ready, but it's getting there. ^^


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll continue to add my ideas to the fire, so as to help gain the most finely forged results.

'Every man for himself' America isn't working for every man, not even the everyman. But every man- and woman! We are all equal CITIZENS!- has the right and even the responsibility to stand for change and to act to hold those who stole power accountable.

I believe it was an injustice to allow SCOTUS to sit above the People, immune to their recall. Thus, there is no check against their Transgressions against We the People, and We therefore have no choice but to resort to Constitutional remedies that do not include them, nor may brook their interference.

I know I lapse into legalese, but the bottom line is that under the disguise of criminals among us (RICO), keeping secrets from the Enemy (War Powers), and unspecified terrorist threats (Patriot Act), the Federal Government has unlawfully separated the People from proper representation or respect under their Bill of Rights, as indeed they have no authority to do.

This isn't sedition; this is solemn accusation of those who manipulate our governmental apparatus for their own ends of high crimes against The People of the United States- and not any 'official' bureaucracy who would assume the right to speak for Us.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

Fuck. I am so in the wrong thread with this, lol


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck. I am so in the wrong thread with this, lol


yeah... i was just thinking "man we shouldn't be hijacking dude's thread..." 

Back on topic: Yep. Plenty of reason to be concerned, pretty much anywhere...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> yeah... i was just thinking "man we shouldn't be hijacking dude's thread..."
> 
> Back on topic: Yep. Plenty of reason to be concerned, pretty much anywhere...


Uh yeah, sorry for the 'Jack, totally didn't see the title...


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 15, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> I decided to move out of this country next year when I heard about the no dole till 30 policy and the Medicare co-payment. I could barely afford antibiotics if I get sick ffs. All for a 'medical research fund', 100% of which will go to big pharma to make more useless drugs and line their pockets.. 0% of this money will go towards cannabis research.


May I ask where you would go? While Abbotts policies will hurt the lower and middle classes mainly (what's new with a liberal government?) the medicare co payment for low income earners on centrelink benefits is waived and health care cards provide prescriptions at more than a 50% reduction, sometimes up to 90% of the recommended retail price. No dole to 30 and an additional six month wait to qualify is really going to hurt people, i agree, but in light of how some other countries structure their Social Security/Welfare system Australia is not the worst place to live, granted it is becoming harder, but the are organisations that can help our where centrelink cant...


----------



## miccyj (Jul 15, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> May I ask where you would go? While Abbotts policies will hurt the lower and middle classes mainly (what's new with a liberal government?) the medicare co payment for low income earners on centrelink benefits is waived and health care cards provide prescriptions at more than a 50% reduction, sometimes up to 90% of the recommended retail price. No dole to 30 and an additional six month wait to qualify is really going to hurt people, i agree, but in light of how some other countries structure their Social Security/Welfare system Australia is not the worst place to live, granted it is becoming harder, but the are organisations that can help our where centrelink cant...


I agree with this. 

Wow there is a lot of complaining about in this thread but let's face it, Australia is a great place to live, sure, the govt make bad decisions and tell lies, but what government doesn't? It's not a few evil men hell bent on ruining your life, it is hundreds of people trying to operate every aspect of a country, it doesn't matter who is in power, they are going to piss people off. 

The govt is not going to use back doors into your computer system to see if your growing weed, so take off the tin foil hats, smoke a bowl and relax, Lol. 

As for gun control, while I think that some of the laws are a little overkill, I much prefer it to what they have in the USA where there are shootings in schools every month. I'm a fire arms owner and avid hunter, and I don't mind people needing a valid reason to own one, carrying a gun for self defence is just dangerous and unnecessary.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> May I ask where you would go? While Abbotts policies will hurt the lower and middle classes mainly (what's new with a liberal government?) the medicare co payment for low income earners on centrelink benefits is waived and health care cards provide prescriptions at more than a 50% reduction, sometimes up to 90% of the recommended retail price. No dole to 30 and an additional six month wait to qualify is really going to hurt people, i agree, but in light of how some other countries structure their Social Security/Welfare system Australia is not the worst place to live, granted it is becoming harder, but the are organisations that can help our where centrelink cant...


Not sure yet, somewhere I can get a bargain plot of land if southern Europe, create my own food, breath in all that fresh air and shit  And apart from the government, the other problem with this country is everything is a fucking ripoff. Property, vehicles, food, weed, electronics.

It's not just a 6 month wait for the dole, you have to wait 6 months EVERY YEAR. How are unemployed people supposed to feed themselves and put a roof over their head for that 6 months 

If all the victims of the shootings had guns too these massacres wouldn't have happened. When the criminals are the only ones with guns is when there are problems.


----------



## HughDunit (Jul 15, 2014)

Australia is going through a massive period of ultra conservative ideals. The current government is setting up for some hard pain in the long term and are doing it without really caring and pressured by the good old lobby groups donations. BAsically we are selling democracy to overseas multi nationals and allowing the same corporations, the same business models which have fucked the US of A to enter Australian society. These big multi nationals and their toxic ideals see australia and australians as raw meat ready to cook just like they have done with americans. 

its disgusting but australians were warned countless times but were too distracted by the infighting of the government of the day. If anything Kevin Rudd is to blame for all this, it was he who couldn't let go when he was kicked out for what is now apparent being a power hungry little man. He gave the neo-conservatives the keys to the country.

And because of all this dont expect cannabis to be close to being legal anytime in the near the future.


----------



## miccyj (Jul 15, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> If all the victims of the shootings had guns too these massacres wouldn't have happened. When the criminals are the only ones with guns is when there are problems.


I'm not sure if you're being serious or not, your saying children should be given guns?

Australia has a relatively low number of shootings, and almost no random acts of of violence like school shootings and massacres, so you think it would go down if everyone had easy access to guns?


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 15, 2014)

miccyj said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious or not, your saying children should be given guns?
> 
> Australia has a relatively low number of shootings, and almost no random acts of of violence like school shootings and massacres, so you think it would go down if everyone had easy access to guns?


No, I'm saying staff members should be given guns, or at least security guards.

Low number of shootings? See Western and Southern Sydney.

Instead of shootings there are just more fatal stabbings/beatings now so it makes no difference.

Shootings may go up but violent crime in general will go down. See Switzerland, they don't have any massacres.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 16, 2014)

miccyj said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Wow there is a lot of complaining about in this thread but let's face it, Australia is a great place to live, sure, the govt make bad decisions and tell lies, but what government doesn't? It's not a few evil men hell bent on ruining your life, it is hundreds of people trying to operate every aspect of a country, it doesn't matter who is in power, they are going to piss people off.
> 
> ...


"The govt is not going to use back doors into your computer system to see if your growing weed, so take off the tin foil hats, smoke a bowl and relax, Lol." 
"...needing a valid reason to own one, carrying a gun for self defence is just dangerous and unnecessary." 

I vehemently disagree with these statements. 
The only "reason" i need to own a firearm is freedom: "because i said so." As long as i don't violate anyone else's life/liberty/property, the gov't should have no reason to impinge mine. And really, they shouldn't have the authority to do so, even if they did invent a reason that was good enough for them, but not good enough for me. 


"It's not a few evil men hell bent on ruining your life, it is hundreds of people trying to operate every aspect of a country, it doesn't matter who is in power, they are going to piss people off." 

I agree with this one, except that when we say "a few," we really mean hundreds/thousands; comparatively speaking, they are but "a few," in relation to the total population. 

Complaining about complaining is still complaining. Plus, it's anti-free-speech. I'll extrapolate that you don't want me to be free to speak my mind. ^^


----------



## spazatak (Jul 16, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> "The govt is not going to use back doors into your computer system to see if your growing weed, so take off the tin foil hats, smoke a bowl and relax, Lol."
> "...needing a valid reason to own one, carrying a gun for self defence is just dangerous and unnecessary."
> 
> I vehemently disagree with these statements.
> ...


because you "said so" isnt a reason jimbob..


can I get a yeehaww!!!!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 16, 2014)

spazatak said:


> because you "said so" isnt a reason jimbob..
> 
> 
> can I get a yeehaww!!!!


Of course it is. It may not be a reason you like, but it is a reason, nonetheless. I could even elaborate that reason: why do i say so? Because i Want to. As a human being, i have the right to do whatever i want, whatever makes me feel however i want to feel, as long as i don't do something that impinges the life or property of another. 

If i "just want to" own firearms, there is no legitimate reason why i should not be allowed, unless i have demonstrated the intent to initiate aggression towards others. 

Contrarily, you could make the argument that "TPTB" or whatever gov't entity asserting authority to control its citizens, is afraid that i will use weapons to cause harm to others, or, more importantly, that i will reject their assertion of authority to dictate my choices, and resist any and all attempts by them, to impose control through aggression and use of deadly force. 

In other words: the gov'ts want us not to have guns, because they're afraid we will refuse to be controlled. They assert themselves as "above regular people," and they want us to submit to that assertion, and comply with their commands. 

Lots of people find that unacceptable, and this is often due to what i've only recently become aware actually has a name, which is "the non-aggression principle." As long as no one instigates aggression toward me, why would i need to harm anyone? Especially since i already know that "violence begets violence," and that instigating undue harm almost always results in exacerbated consequences. If i don't want to provoke someone into harming me, i should avoid harming them first. But if, while adhering to the non-aggression principle, someone instigates, provokes, and imposes undue aggression upon me... then i have every right to retaliate with whatever amount of force is required to prevent them from harming me, or anyone else, unduly, any further. 

They try to legislate away our right to defend ourselves from injustice, by arbitrarily "criminalizing" resistance... but they refuse to earn their privilege to do so, by adhering to the non-aggression principle. Instead, they invent laws that they claim allows them to violate the non-aggression principle, for any reason they deem valid, including non-violent, non-destructive, non-harmful, non-dangerous things, like partnering with natural plants, such as cannabis. But this is inherently invalid, because growing and consuming cannabis does not violate any part of the non-aggression principle, and does not legitimately cause detriment to anyone at all.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 16, 2014)

Power, Mao famously said, comes from the barrel of a gun.

THAT is why people in power do not want those without it to own them.

The Republican Party of Amerika and its conservative sycophants worldwide have a basic failure of philosophy on their hands; they want to take away the very freedoms they tell their constituents they stand for. While talking about guns, they do everything they can to increase the gini coefficient.

It IS about the 99%. There are hundreds of times more of us than them, so they'll need to learn how to give everyone their fair share- or lose ALL of their power, status and privilege.


----------



## spazatak (Jul 16, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> *In other words: the gov'ts want us not to have guns, because they're afraid we will refuse to be controlled.* They assert themselves as "above regular people," and they want us to submit to that assertion, and comply with their commands.


LOL.. you are being controlled everyday and every minute...you may think you aren't but you very much are... so having a free market on guns so far has done fuck all to stop you being controlled

The fact is that most people obey the law.. but some don't hence why they aren't actually trying to take your guns away, they are trying to make it more difficult for those who are unfit to obtain then.. if you aren't unfit to carry a gun then you shouldnt be worried but why would you be against those who are unfit to carry guns being able to access them

the question must be asked....do you value the free and unregulated possession of firearms over the life of a father, mother or child...?


ttystikk said:


> Power, Mao famously said, comes from the barrel of a gun.
> 
> *THAT is why people in power do not want those without it to own them.*
> 
> ...


Do you think that the civilian population would really over throw the US Govt and military with basic firearms... SMH...

you've been watching too many Yosemite Sam cartoons


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 16, 2014)

spazatak said:


> LOL.. you are being controlled everyday and every minute...you may think you aren't but you very much are... so having a free market on guns so far has done fuck all to stop you being controlled
> 
> The fact is that most people obey the law.. but some don't hence why they aren't actually trying to take your guns away, they are trying to make it more difficult for those who are unfit to obtain then.. if you aren't unfit to carry a gun then you shouldnt be worried but why would you be against those who are unfit to carry guns being able to access them
> 
> ...


Do you really think the entire military will follow orders to massacre the very people they believe they are supposed to be protecting, due to those same people demanding the same "freedom" those soldiers are told they risk their lives to protect? 

Not gonna happen. Some of them, the psychopaths, who have no conscience, will indeed fire on citizens without questioning their orders... but not all of them, probably not even most of them. 

A violent revolution would result in massive casualties, but the end result would be the end of the U.S. Gov't, and/or the whole country. 

I won't bother w/ your strawmen.


----------



## spazatak (Jul 16, 2014)

nice avoidance of my question..

LOL You think the Govt is going to attack its citizens and your gun laws will protect you...how cute...

No wonder they call pro gun lobbyist "gun nuts" ... if that cap fits and not just the tin foil one..


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 16, 2014)

spazatak said:


> nice avoidance of my question..
> 
> LOL You think the Govt is going to attack its citizens and your gun laws will protect you...how cute...
> 
> No wonder they call pro gun lobbyist "gun nuts" ... if that cap fits and not just the tin foil one..


False. Like i said, i'm not going to take your bait into an impossible argument. 

My point is valid and i know it, and other people know it. If your only counter is to create a false premise and attempt to force me to defend it, while obfuscating any possibility of the natural progression of debate, then it's useless. 

BTW, tinfoil wouldn't work if anyone was actually trying to control anyone's brainwaves, just FYI. 

Maybe instead of trying to misrepresent my position by inventing a false frame of reference, you should explain yours. Mine is pretty much self-evident. Yours seems completely irrational to me... because all i've seen of your position is that you want to convince everyone that only the gov't and police should own guns. That makes you sound like a statist, which means you don't adhere to, and probably don't even understand, the non-aggression principle... which means you should perhaps educate yourself, prior to instigating any argument over related subjects. ^^


----------



## HughDunit (Jul 16, 2014)

The only reason to own a gun is to seriously hurt or kill, no if no buts. None of this protection crap that is used as a strawman.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> One reason to own a gun is to seriously hurt or kill someone threatening your life.


FTFY


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 16, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> The only reason to own a gun is to seriously hurt or kill, no if no buts. None of this protection crap that is used as a strawman.


So clearly police should never have guns, because they are all about forced compliance. Ergo: police intend to hurt and/or kill everyone.

That's good enough logic, right? 


edit: if someone (or more than one) wielding a firearm fully intends to harm or kill me, but refuses to listen to reason, and cannot be talked down... how do i protect myself from them? 

Yep, you guessed it: i'd have to kill them, in order to PROTECT MYSELF from Their Aggression. 

Violence is never the first option; it's the last. 

If someone with guns comes to "get me," my only chance is to kill them first, because they have already chosen aggression and violence, and they will not give me the chance to do anything but submit to their unjust, undeserved, arbitrarily imposed demands.


----------



## bl4ze:20 (Jul 16, 2014)

FUCK THE POLICE . LEGALIZE IT!!!!


----------



## HughDunit (Jul 16, 2014)

Guns were made to kill. Nothing more nothing less..argue semantics all you want but guns are produced with one single objective.


----------



## HughDunit (Jul 16, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> The Republican Party of Amerika and its conservative sycophants worldwide have a basic failure of philosophy on their hands; they want to take away the very freedoms they tell their constituents they stand for. While talking about guns, they do everything they can to increase the gini coefficient.


We know that the right throughout history is about mass control, manipulation on a grand scale, about absolute power and about oppressing humanity for their own gain. History is littered with right wing lunatics who have killed millions of people yet we continually vote in right wing governments.

Humans are just pathetic parasites at the end of the day. Oh how i wish other species caught up and learnt to use mass weapons.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 17, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> Guns were made to kill. Nothing more nothing less..argue semantics all you want but guns are produced with one single objective.


Yes, guns are made to kill. 

And when someone who already has a gun, decides to kill you, without any intention of having a discussion about who is right or wrong, how do you stop them? I already explained this. This is not "arguing semantics." 

If i know i'm outnumbered and outgunned, and my only option is to either submit to the unjust ruination of my life, or try to take some of the bastards down with me... guess which i think is the better choice. 

Maybe you would prefer everyone be easily rounded up and thrown in cages, but that violates the "i'd rather die on my feet than live on my knees" protocol.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 17, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> We know that the right throughout history is about mass control, manipulation on a grand scale, about absolute power and about oppressing humanity for their own gain. History is littered with right wing lunatics who have killed millions of people yet we continually vote in right wing governments.
> 
> Humans are just pathetic parasites at the end of the day. Oh how i wish other species caught up and learnt to use mass weapons.


Ah, so you're one of those misguided people who thinks "it's the right wing who are bad." 

Newsflash: both sides are what is known as "controlled opposition." 

Neither "side" has your best interests in mind. Both "sides" of the upper echelon want you either controlled or eliminated.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Ah, so you're one of those misguided people who thinks "it's the right wing who are bad."
> 
> Newsflash: both sides are what is known as "controlled opposition."
> 
> Neither "side" has your best interests in mind. Both "sides" of the upper echelon want you either controlled or eliminated.


Not quite so paranoid, but yes, both parties are owned and operated as subsidiaries of the .01% Power Elite in this country.

http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/investment_manager.html

Australia is mentioned in this article, as another country controlled the same way by the same interests.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 17, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Not quite so paranoid, but yes, both parties are owned and operated as subsidiaries of the .01% Power Elite in this country.
> 
> http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/investment_manager.html
> 
> Australia is mentioned in this article, as another country controlled the same way by the same interests.





the author of the article linked in the previous quote said:


> "I could go on and on, but the bottom line is this: A highly complex set of laws and exemptions from laws and taxes has been put in place by those in the uppermost reaches of the U.S. financial system. It allows them to protect and increase their wealth and significantly affect the U.S. political and legislative processes. They have real power and real wealth. Ordinary citizens in the bottom 99.9% are largely not aware of these systems, do not understand how they work, are unlikely to participate in them, and have little likelihood of entering the top 0.5%, much less the top 0.1%. Moreover, *those at the very top have no incentive whatsoever for revealing or changing the rules*. I am not optimistic."


^This. All the this.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 17, 2014)

"The more people I meet, the more I like my dog"


----------



## st0ric (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm a bit late in the thread but I use a program to strip all EXIF data from the pictures before uploading, that would be enough to protect the location of your grow unless you have an extremely recognizable landmark or monument in the background lol.

http://download.cnet.com/FileMind-QuickFix/3001-12511_4-75563232.html?hlndr=1&dlm=0


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 22, 2014)

st0ric said:


> I'm a bit late in the thread but I use a program to strip all EXIF data from the pictures before uploading, that would be enough to protect the location of your grow unless you have an extremely recognizable landmark or monument in the background lol.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/FileMind-QuickFix/3001-12511_4-75563232.html?hlndr=1&dlm=0


Just to be paranoid for a second... how do i know that program doesn't send what it strips to some remote server somewhere?


----------



## st0ric (Jul 23, 2014)

Well what would be the point of that, in order for the EXIF data to be use to them it would also need to transmit the picture in order to provide context for the EXIF data also it is very easy to detect unwanted connections via an application such as wireshark and doing something like that is a good way to get removed from CNET's network.

Source: Malware research enthusiast.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 23, 2014)

st0ric said:


> Well what would be the point of that, in order for the EXIF data to be use to them it would also need to transmit the picture in order to provide context for the EXIF data also it is very easy to detect unwanted connections via an application such as wireshark and doing something like that is a good way to get removed from CNET's network.
> 
> Source: Malware research enthusiast.


Hmm... i suppose that's a good enough answer.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 24, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Yes, guns are made to kill.
> 
> And when someone who already has a gun, decides to kill you, without any intention of having a discussion about who is right or wrong, how do you stop them? I already explained this. This is not "arguing semantics."
> 
> ...


Dam strait!! 
People think of society as something humble.. something that can be perfected so that someday everyone will live out their lives in happiness and love and nobody will do anything "un-just" well I strongly believe that society is the result of evolution in its worst form , a species that actually believes it is superior to all other species and to all other forms of the human race just like the arabs , asians, westerners africans and all the other races , in there world they are the ones who have the right values and beliefs and the rest of us are on the wrong path . 

Where it will all end ? Who knows nuclear warfare , virus epidemic or artifical intelligence enslaving us all , who cares either way as oneday our whole galaxy will probably disappear in a super nova or get sucked into a black hole and we will be bits of dust floating around a cosmos , the only thing for certain is that we are like roses , we will grow blossom then die
Now im gona smoke some more of last seasons bush bud watch planet of the apes go to bed and get back to society tommorow at 6 am


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> Guns were made to kill. Nothing more nothing less..argue semantics all you want but guns are produced with one single objective.



Everyone I know with a gun, over 20 people in my circle, use them for personal protection and recreation, not to kill.

My friend Carla was recently car jacked and was able to not only get out of the car, but turned it around and forced her attacker out of her car so she could drive home and not be stuck. This would not have been possible without her firearm, in fact she would be a victim, and probably wouldn't be safe and alive if not for her weapon.

A gun is a tool, to be used with whatever intention it's wielder desires. 

I like using mine to paint pretty pictures on bulls eyes and to deter crime in my vicinity. My neighbors all have guns and so do I. I will shoot you if you're partaking in criminality on my property (at my discretion and within reason obviously) and so will they. 

We react much more quickly than the local police dept, and have every right to do so.

And guess what? There's no crime on my street, can you guess why?

Have there been shootings? Yes. There have been people trying to break and enter other's homes who have been shot. No more B&E's around here...

A couple years ago a guy got shot in the leg while trying to steal a neighbors car. My neighbor subdued him while I tended his injuries while we waited for the authorities. Guess what? No more crime on my street. 

If fact, mine is one of the safest hoods in this area, and I wouldn't trade that security for anything.


----------

